# Mixing two colors



## Bobostro61 (Mar 27, 2013)

When is the correct time to mix two colors together to make a decent looking swirl pattern in PR? 

I had one container with 2 oz. of pink, and one container with 1 oz. of white.  I'm thinking if I combine them too early on that they would blend together too much and not give the color separation I want.  So, I waited a little while.  Apparently too long.  The 1 oz. of white started setting up before the pink so I mixed them together.  Something tells me that I'm going to have a big blob of white in the middle of the pink mold.


----------



## plantman (Mar 27, 2013)

I think you are correct. Be prepared to get a lot of "O Caps " before you get that perfect blend. The only formula is practice, practice, practice.    Jim S


----------



## Brooks803 (Mar 27, 2013)

Either a blob in the middle or one color at the top and the other on the bottom.

You have to try and time both colors to gel at the same time. Wait until both are the consistancy of karo syrup when you pour in your mold.


----------



## firewhatfire (Mar 28, 2013)

take a hammer to the blank.  take alot of the broke pieces and drop in with another color and make a mosaic blank.  

nothing like a design opportunity to get the juices flowing.


----------



## Hendu3270 (Mar 28, 2013)

Seems like everything I've read, (and seen on YouTube), says to wait till the two just start to "gel", then put them together and do a little pulling at the two gel'd mixtures to mix them. Personally I like a little better mixing of the two colors. What I do is pour in the mixtures together (whether it be a flat mold or round pvc molds) as soon as I've mixed in the hardener and do a little swirling and mixing then. Any "bleeding" of the colors together is minimal and the depth I get is good I feel. They look more like the Rhino blanks from PSI if you've ever seen those. No real "right" way, I think you do what you feels works, and looks best, to you.

Oh, and the outside appearance can be misleading at times. You may cut that pinkish brick into blanks and find out on the lathe that you have something spectacular!!


----------



## Bobostro61 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hendu3270 said:


> Seems like everything I've read, (and seen on YouTube), says to wait till the two just start to "gel", then put them together and do a little pulling at the two gel'd mixtures to mix them. Personally I like a little better mixing of the two colors. What I do is pour in the mixtures together (whether it be a flat mold or round pvc molds) as soon as I've mixed in the hardener and do a little swirling and mixing then. Any "bleeding" of the colors together is minimal and the depth I get is good I feel. They look more like the Rhino blanks from PSI if you've ever seen those. No real "right" way, I think you do what you feels works, and looks best, to you.
> 
> Oh, and the outside appearance can be misleading at times. You may cut that pinkish brick into blanks and find out on the lathe that you have something spectacular!!



That's kind of what I did, pulling around the two colors.  Guess I'll have to wait and see how it comes out.  Silmar41 is being delivered tomorrow.  We'll see how that goes compared to Castin' Craft.


----------



## Justturnin (Mar 28, 2013)

I have always noticed that white micas set up faster than other colors.  Some can say I am crazy but that is what I seem to notice EVERY time I mix white and a color at the same time.


----------



## BSea (Mar 29, 2013)

Justturnin said:


> I have always noticed that white micas set up faster than other colors.  Some can say I am crazy but that is what I seem to notice EVERY time I mix white and a color at the same time.


There is no doubt in my mind that some colors set faster than others.  And I agree that white mica sets up fast.  So does black mica.


----------

